# Best bee truck



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I have a 1 ton crew cab with a 9' bed that I love for miscellaneous work where you don't need to haul much bulk. If you plan on hauling much a 550/5500 regular cab 4x4 with a 14' bed is pretty hard to beat. If your needs are for a class 6 or 7 truck I'd go with a 20' bed for hauling 7 rows of 4 ways or or 6 rows of 40x48 supers. Still bigger? How bout a 24' twin screw 10 wheeler? All these trucks are quite popular among commercials.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Jim: On that 9 foot length bed, do you go with a 8 foot width?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Actually it's 8 1/2' long which works for 3, 4 way pallets with a few inches to spare. Width is 8' plus the rub rails. I wouldn't consider replacing it with a 5 series club cab. It hauls 96 singles or 48 doubles or a couple of syrup totes and still has a very nice smooth ride which is good for both queen cells and beekeepers. Mine is an 07 Chevy with the LBZ duramax. Love everything about that truck and hate the thought of ever having to replace it with the "new and improved" engines they are putting in them now.


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

Mine's a F450 Supercab and it has a 8 x 12 bed. I'd have to go back and check but I think you could get a crew cab with the chassis length to put a 12 foot bed on it. I thought about a crew but was worried that I'd need a football field to turn around in. The new trucks have a much shorter turning radius than the older ones. My supercab turns a much shorter radius than my old 2004 regular cab F350. Mine's a late 2014 and has about 30K on a 6.7 diesel. I like it better than my old F350 and haven't had any problems with the engine. Quiet and doesn't use nearly as much urea as I feared. I've only filled it 3 or 4 times since I bought the truck new. Opted for a 4:10 rear end and it handles everything I throw back there very well. Loaded with a forklift/trailer, I get 12-13 but it jumps to 18-19 empty at 60-65 mph. Got the Lariat package so lots of creature comforts for the old man! My only complaint is that my wife doesn't like the stiff ride very much!!!! It does ride better loaded but that's a trait of most all work trucks.


----------



## Flewster (Nov 3, 2003)

jim lyon said:


> Actually it's 8 1/2' long which works for 3, 4 way pallets with a few inches to spare. Width is 8' plus the rub rails. I wouldn't consider replacing it with a 5 series club cab. It hauls 96 singles or 48 doubles or a couple of syrup totes and still has a very nice smooth ride which is good for both queen cells and beekeepers. Mine is an 07 Chevy with the LBZ duramax. Love everything about that truck and hate the thought of ever having to replace it with the "new and improved" engines they are putting in them now.




Nice Truck Jim. I guess I didn't consider a 350 could haul that may but then again I never penciled out the weights. Do you have a heavy duty spring set in it or was that standard. Should would be nice to go with a 350 as the price of the others is quite a bit more in price. I like the idea of a crew cab to keep suits and such out of the weather but was thinking if I had a regular cab could I put a 11' bed on there? Also if you have it loaded on the flat bed how many can you put on a trailer and haul? I guess that would depend on toungue weight and all. Thanks for the pics as I always like to see other beeks rigs.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

No I don't have any auxiliary springs but there are mods that many put on them so they handle weight a bit better. The regular cab160" wb 1 ton 4x4 with 12' bed has been pretty popular in the industry for years. I still have a 2000 Ford set up like that and have used the heck out of it for years. Because it's pretty easy and quite tempting to overload them we have upgraded to 5 series 4x4 trucks with 14' beds. Couldn't have gotten our work done in the mud of east Texas this spring without them. 
Not sure the GCW of the 350's but they aren't a whole lot less than the 450 and 550's so if you are doing a lot of heavy towing and don't plan on loading them up quite as heavy they are a pretty good option. They sure do have a lot nicer ride.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Jim: What model Series 5 4x4s are using? 

I'm also considering the one ton as my everyday truck. 

Do you think the 9 foot bed would work well with a gooseneck trailer?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I have Rams. Ford is good too no doubt. I shopped price and dealer. Don't be afraid to consider gas. Diesel option is almost 9 grand more. Yes the shorter 9' bed is better for a gooseneck which is designed for a shorter wb application.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Four wheel drive is a must.
This picture is the morning after I returned home after spending a couple of weeks in almonds.

This truck is FWD with a Detroit locking rear axle.
We are buying a new F-550 later this year.
It will be equipped the same as the one pictured except no boom.
The day after purchase it will have the locker installed.
Makes a BIG difference.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Harry: What size flatbed are you putting on the new 550?

If I remember correctly you use aluminum beds.

Thanks, Rich


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I must say, Harry, your basketball hoop doesn't look very challenging.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

I am currently using an 05 F350 crew cab with 9 ft bed. Its nice, but no 4x4 has me looking for a different truck. My first thought was to get away from the crew cab but there is often 3 or 4 of us out pulling supers so it saves having a second truck.


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

Barry said:


> I must say, Harry, your basketball hoop doesn't look very challenging.


I was assuming there was a lot of snow. 

What locker are you refering to?


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

At least you could see his US DOT number threw all that snow and hoops.lol


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Barry said:


> I must say, Harry, your basketball hoop doesn't look very challenging.


It looked QUITE challanging to my 5 year old grandson.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

MTN-Bees said:


> Harry: What size flatbed are you putting on the new 550?
> 
> If I remember correctly you use aluminum beds.
> 
> Thanks, Rich



The new truck will be outfitted EXACTLY as the one pictured in the snow, minus the boom.
It will have a 16' Intercontenental Truck Body aluminum bed.
Same boxes. hitch, options, (all) etc....
List price on the truck with the options is $55,040.00
Add $6500.00 for the bed,(Including shipping).
Not sure how much for boxes all the way around.
Extended frame and hitch costs.....
Detroit locker, installed $1600.00 approx.
I'm guessing a cost of $65 - $68.000.00.

It will look just like this:









Just trying to keep up with the Sower's you know......


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

jim lyon said:


> Not sure the GCW of the 350's but they aren't a whole lot less than the 450 and 550's so if you are doing a lot of heavy towing and don't plan on loading them up quite as heavy they are a pretty good option. They sure do have a lot nicer ride.


How close does an F-350 come to 19,500 lbs? :scratch:

Can't argue about the ride however!


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

HarryVanderpool said:


> How close does an F-350 come to 19,500 lbs? :scratch:
> 
> Can't argue about the ride however!


I'm referring to the GCWR (Gross combined weight rating) of the truck and trailer, not the GVW which are significantly higher for the 550's. Here's fords specs on there C&C's. The ratings are pretty similar between the 350's and 550's
http://www.ford.com/commercial-trucks/chassis-cab/specifications/towing/
Actually after further review.....if you go with the available 4:88 rear end with the 550 you can get a GCWR of almost 10,000 lbs. more (35,000 lbs.) than a 350. So there ya go.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I see guys going with a 16' bed. From my perspective with 4 way 10 frame pallets a 14' bed nets you five rows but to get the 6th row you need about 17'. Seems like if you go 16' you don't end up gaining any more capacity and probably end up having to go from the 190" wb up to the 200" wb. What am I missing? 
BTW I have seen trucks with a nifty fold down hinged bracket on the back to accommodate another pallet, works great for short hauls but there may be issues with legality if you extend beyond your tail lights.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks, Jim.
Seems like most of us out yonder have 4:88 final drive.
My new rig will as well.
I'm wondering about folks around the country; What ratio do you run and why?
Out here, we do a lot of hilly, goofy, ridiculous, pollination sets. The lower ratio works well.
But I can imagine others in the wide open spaces wanting a higher ratio.
Curious about others rigs.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

The Ram with the diesel and Aisan automatic has the 4:88 as well.


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

jim lyon said:


> I see guys going with a 16' bed. From my perspective with 4 way 10 frame pallets a 14' bed nets you five rows but to get the 6th row you need about 17'. Seems like if you go 16' you don't end up gaining any more capacity and probably end up having to go from the 190" wb up to the 200" wb. What am I missing?
> 
> the straps hold the 6th row. i wouldn't try it with ropes. i don't know about the legality. they go in fast at 96 per truck.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

jim lyon said:


> I'm referring to the GCWR (Gross combined weight rating) of the truck and trailer, not the GVW which are significantly higher for the 550's. Here's fords specs on there C&C's. The ratings are pretty similar between the 350's and 550's


SO what do we make of all the fields that have a dash in them? My 350 V10 shows no data.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Perhaps Barry's 350 V10 came from the same factory as his yacht. :lpf:


----------

